# Update to my reloading the 30-30 Win



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;UPDATE
Thank you all that replied to my first post on reloading the 30-30.

Well I decided to do something different, before I reloaded. I took my new Dies
and polished them out. Did some reading (Al varmint, Redding, and AR15.com)
about taking care of Dies.

I wanted to use Flitz paste but didn't come up with any. So, I said what the heck,
I'll try Turtle rubbing compound (clear coat stuff) and car wax (after polishing)
(had that stuff at home).

Chucked a .410 mop into my drill, pulled the trigger and pushed it into the compound.
Carefully inserting the mop into the Full Length Die (polished/waxed the Bullet die
later) I let the mop rotate for about 5min (running mop in reverse once in a while),
inspected/wiped with Qtip's, went another round, dumped some liquid wax on the mop,
polished some more, set it off to the side to dry. I used a nail tip to puff up the mop
(while turning in the drill).

After drying, I cleaned everything up with a rag and Qtips. Man, the inside of the die
was nice, shiny and now more resisted to rust.

The FL Dies are very hard (maybe 65 Rock.) so in no way will you remove metal
enough to change dimensions, with the mild waxes I used.

I re-assembled the Dies. I set up to reload 10, 30-30 Win cases
I must say, that the reloading went well, and I had no complications. Now I just got
to get to the range.

First posted
Ok, everyone knows how I like to reload, well a friend of mine got a
brand new Marlin 336W 30-30. Well, I just happen to have a set of 30-30 RCBS
RGB Dies. I found some cartridges, powder (IMR 3031), and bullets (buried away)
(another friend gave me years ago). Reloaders.....could you please give me some
advise to the ins and outs to reloading this rimmed, long neck Classic Cartridge?
Sorting and cleaning the Cartridges right now. I have done some research on the web
and old magazines I have on hand, but nothing seems to address details of reloading
this rimmed cartridge. I know I'm going to start with a 150gr Hornady W/C, IMR 3031
(30grs) and CCI LR primers, FPS 2000(?). Once sized, of course, I will trim to the
correct length (2.038). Thank you in advance for any hints, or tips on reloading the 30-30.


----------

